# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Fahrettin Razi Kimdir ?

## ceyda

fahrettin_razi_2010310.jpg
" Hayatım boyunca tecrübe etmişim.Ne zaman bir işte bir kimse Allah'ü Teala'dan başkasına itimat eylese,bu itimatı onun,bela,nimet,sıkıntı ve zorluk çekmesine sebep olur. "
Horasanda yetişmiş, meşhur din ve fen âlimi. İsmi, Muhammed bin Ömer bin Hüseyin bin Hüseyin bin Ali et-Teymî el-Bekrîdir. Künyesi Ebû Abdullah ve Ebül-Meâlî, lakabı Fahrüddîndir. Allâme, Şeyhülislâm ve Fahr-i Râzî denilmiş, İbn-i Hatîb-ir-Rey (Rey Hatîbinin oğlu) diye tanınmıştır. Soyu Kureyş Kabîlesine ulaşır. Aslen Taberistanlıdır. 1149 (H.544) senesinde Rey şehrinde doğdu. 1209 (H.606) senesinde Heratta vefât etti. 

Fahrüddîn-i Râzî, önce büyük bir âlim olan babası Ziyâüddîn Ömerden ders aldı. Babası, Muhyissünne Muhammed Begavînin talebelerindendi. Râzî fen ilimlerini Necd-i Cîlîden, fıkıh ilmini Kemâl Simnânîden öğrendi. Bunlardan başka asrının büyük âlimleriyle görüştü ve onlardan ilim öğrendi. Şeyh Necmeddîn-i Kübrâ hazretlerinin sohbetinde bulunmak sûretiyle tasavvufta olgunlaştı. 

Tahsilini bitirip, ilimde yüksek derecelere kavuştuktan sonra, bâzı seyâhatler yaptı. Harezmde bozuk îtikâd sâhibi Mûtezileye mensup kimselerle münâzaralarda bulundu. Daha sonra Mâverâünnehre gitti. Buradan memleketine dönen Fahrüddîn-i Râzî, daha sonra Gazneye, oradan da Horasana gitti. İlimdeki yüksekliği sebebiyle, Sultân-ı Kebîr Alâüddîn Muhammed Harezmşâhın sevgi ve saygısını kazandı. Sultan sık sık onun ziyâretine giderdi. Bir müddet Heratta kalan Fahrüddîn-i Râzî, bozuk bir inanca sâhib olan Kerrâmiyye mensuplarının îtikatlarının yanlış olduğunu delilleriyle ispatladı. 

Fahreddîn-i Râzî, yalnız Arabî ilimlerde değil, zamânın bütün ilimlerinde mütehassıs idi. Bu yüzden gittiği her yerde sultanların iltifâtını kazandı. Sultan Gıyâseddîn Gûrî onun için, Heratta bir medrese yaptırdı. Kerrâmiyye îtikâdında olan halk, sultânın ona olan iltifâtlarını çekemeyip fitneye sebeb olduklarından, buradan da ayrılmak zorunda kaldı ve gittiği her yerde ilimle meşgûl oldu. İlim ve irfâna susayanlar, âlimler, gittiği her yere peşinden gittiler.

Pekçok âlim yetiştiren Fahrüddîn-i Râzî 1209 (H.606) senesinde Heretta vefât etti. 
Fahrüddîn-i Râzî hazretleri; tefsir, fıkıh, kelâm ve usûl-i fıkıh gibi dînî ilimlerde çok derin bir âlim olduğu gibi, edebî ilimler, matematik, kimyâ, astronomi, tıb gibi zamânın fen ilimlerinde de söz sâhibiydi. O zaman İslâm âleminde ortaya çıkan bidatleri, yanlış îtikâd sâhiplerinin ve filozofların bozuk düşüncelerini en ince teferruâtına kadar araştırarak, onların bozuk ve yanlış olduğunu delilleriyle ispat etmiş, Müslümanları onların sapık ve yanlış sözlerine aldanmaktan kurtarmıştır. 

Fahrüddîn-i Râzî de, İmâm- Gazâlî ve İmâm-ı Beydâvî gibi Ehl-i sünnet îtikâtında, yâni Eshâb-ı kirâmın ve onların talebelerinin yolundaydı. Bunların zamânında türeyen bidat fırkaları ilm-i kelâma felsefeyi karıştırdılar. Hattâ, îmânlarının esâsını felsefe üzerine kurdular. Bu üç imâm, bozuk fırkalara karşı Ehl-i sünnet îtikâdını müdâfaa ederken ve onların sapık fikirlerini çürütürken, felsefecilere de geniş cevaplar verdiler. Onların bu cevapları, Ehl-i sünnet mezhebine felsefeyi karıştırmak olmayıp, kelâm ilmini, kendisine karıştırılmak istenen felsefî düşüncelerden temizlemektir. 

Din ilimlerindeki otoritesi yanında, fen ilimlerinde özellikle fizik ve tabîat ilimleri sâhasında asrının bir tânesiydi. Bu ilim dallarının gelişmesinde büyük katkıları oldu. Fiziğin temel konularından olan hareket, sürat, zaman-mekân ve enerji konularını derinlemesine araştırdı. Aralarında sıkı münâsebet bulunduğunu belirtti. Kuvvetin, şiddet ve süre îtibârıyla arz ettiği farklılıkları gösterdi. Ağır bir cismin uzayda durabilmesi için kendi ağırlığına eşit bir kuvvete muhtac olduğunu ve bu kuvvet devâm ettiği sürece cismin uzayda durabileceğini delîllendirdi. Mekaniğin temellerinden olan birinci ve üçüncü hareket kânunlarını da, gâyet açık ve esaslı bir şekilde ortaya koydu. Ayrıca, ışık ve ses konularını da inceledi. Görme olayının ışık vâsıtasıyla gözde teşekkül ettiğini, renklerin de ışık sebebiyle meydana geldiklerini ve ışıksız cisimlerde herhangi bir rengin mevcud olamayacağını söyledi. Ona göre suda dalgalanma olduğu gibi, havada da dalgalanma meydana gelmekte; bundan da ses ortaya çıkmaktadır.

----------

